# AAA Car Insurance & Uber (Orange County, California)



## bgftp29 (Sep 8, 2015)

Had a PAX whose son also drives for Uber & they told me AAA dropped him as soon as they found out he was driving for Uber. I've got AAA car insurance, so I did some investigating and learned only Farmers & MetroMile will insure cars in Orange County California that drive for Uber. 

I'm now covered but you'd think someone would tell you about these things going in.
Take the time and investigate before you get into an accident that you're not covered on.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Where have you been these last couple years. This is probably the single most discussed issue when it comes to uber.


----------



## bgftp29 (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm new


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

bgftp29 said:


> I'm now covered but you'd think someone would tell you about these things going in.
> Take the time and investigate before you get into an accident that you're not covered on.


True dat


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I got my renewal from AAA last week, included is only one four page addendum, all of it defining what rideshare is and that it is not covered.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

observer said:


> I got my renewal from AAA last week, included is only one four page addendum, all of it defining what rideshare is and that it is not covered.


Can you post a sreen cap of that?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Simon said:


> Can you post a sreen cap of that?


Let me check and see if I still have it at home. I got it last week.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

get commercial insurance


----------

